# hydraulic suspension



## chabar (Oct 20, 2009)

hi,
i have idea. is how possible put citroen BX hydraulic system in VW???
i thing that is low cost idea if is possible???
tnx. alot,
enjoy


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: hydraulic suspension (chabar)*

I have seen it once in a Jetta wagon.


----------



## chabar (Oct 20, 2009)

do you have someting like pictures, web site...
more information any case


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (chabar)*

Hydraulic suspension isnt that common over here, 
right now i can name 2 people that i know of on pumps.
There's not alot of information on it here either, unfortunately.
Just FYI


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i heard it rides like crap.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ilde10)*

Thats mostly a myth, the old days when it was mostly only lowriders on air, ya it rode like crap.
But technology in hydraulics has advanced from what i've heard and from seeing one of the cars thats on pumps local and talking to him, times have changed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Thats mostly a myth, the old days when it was mostly only lowriders on air, ya it rode like crap.
But technology in hydraulics has advanced from what i've heard and from seeing one of the cars thats on pumps local and talking to him, times have changed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i see... yeah i personally dont know. a friend told me.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ilde10)*

I can't find it, but you can try if you want.
The title had "hydros" or something like that in the title. It was last year some time.
It was a MK4 Jetta Wagon, silver in color.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JDriver1.8t)*

I think ur mixing it up.
Their's a B5 passat wagon on pumps and a PG mkiv jetta on them.
Unless there is also a jetta wagon on them, in which case :insert foot to mouth:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JDriver1.8t)*

http://hydroholics.net
this is the company that did my buddies passat b5.5 wagon.

Ask for Jeremy, pretty cool guy.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

check out homies hydraulics and black magic hydraulics.
andreas from bagyard has a homies 2 pump kit on his fleetwood...








bada bing


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_I think ur mixing it up.
Their's a B5 passat wagon on pumps and a PG mkiv jetta on them.
Unless there is also a jetta wagon on them, in which case :insert foot to mouth:

It was deffinately a jetta wagon. He had some sort of false floor for the pumps and batteries.
all I can find now.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4060082



_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 9:29 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JDriver1.8t)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3861004


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

That Citroen setup is pretty cool. It's similar to a lowrider hydraulic setup with accumulators, but some other valving to handle damping and other handling characteristics. 
That jetta is just a black magic 2 pump 4 dump setup, looks like 24 volts. He wasn't running accumulators, so that car had zero suspension other than the tires. He said they were on order; I wonder if he ever fitted the accumulators?
The link dorbritz posted is all from Hydroholics. I think you can duplicate that for ~$1600 + 3 batteries (36V) + some welding using Hydroholics parts. I have a Hydroholics pump and 5-dump manifold in my car, but it's not really standard hydraulics. I dealt with Derek and had a great experience overall. They were very helpful - especially since my setup is pretty far from usual.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*

Well, ^^ was the car I was thinking of. Guess it wasn't a Jetta wagon afterall.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

there is a mk4 jetta(not a wagon) ive seen in the 4 forums a whilleee back, last i knew it was all stock wheel and all other than that, it was an odd color also, like baltic maybe? then there is the mk3 jetta as well


----------

